# H. mem mating



## padkison (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally got these guys to make contact. I seem to be having trouble with mating these days.

The male would jump on and just hang there for hours, doing nothing. Tonight, he finally did the job. Good thing too, because I turned my back for a couple of minutes last week and this same female killed my only other male.

Both these came from an ooth I got last summer from Rick.

Now I need to convince the Nigerian Flower mantids to mate.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks a little disturbing, but congratulations!


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 28, 2007)

It's life man, well anyway congrats.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

Must be your male. Never had any trouble breeding these.


----------



## padkison (Feb 28, 2007)

> Must be your male. Never had any trouble breeding these.


That was my thought also, but I didn't have the experience to really know. Hopefully, he will do better now that he has done this once.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 28, 2007)

COngrate Perry, i also found out that mating a smaller species is easier than larger one, but give it plenty of them, they will mate without problem. I am sure you will be able to mate the Nigerian flower pair, they are easier to pair up.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

> COngrate Perry, i also found out that mating a smaller species is easier than larger one, but give it plenty of them, they will mate without problem. I am sure you will be able to mate the Nigerian flower pair, they are easier to pair up.


Thats interesting yen. I have noticed the exact opposite. Seem to have more troubles with the smaller ones.


----------

